# 2017 Snow Goose Migration Reports



## snowstopper

The geese are starting to work their way up the flyway. Let the migration reporting begin! 1.....2....3....GO!


----------



## snowstopper

Birds moving into northwest Missouri this weekend. Hoping for huntable numbers by the weekend.


----------



## burltealrugerlegs

Who's shooting birds? And what state?! Let's get some reports rolling!


----------



## wagner24314

Snows flew all night in yankton sd


----------



## duknut1975

Hard to guess how many are in cent Illinois, but from just what we saw 15 miles from the roost I am guessing a few million. Crazy number of adults here right now. Warm weather and full moon with a south wind most of this week should push some of them out hopefully.


----------



## hwdeuce

heard from a cpl guys a cpl good sized flocks rolled into SD this weekend


----------



## wagner24314

well was out trying to shoot these adult birds south of tyndall and there were about 5 large flocks in the area. all were high and just pass shot none today but ill be out again soon.


----------



## sghuntz47

looking for a recommendation here. I go on one trip to hunt snows in NW Missouri and have the option to go this upcoming weekend or hunt the first full week in march. we hunt a pasture pond style set up and run traffic on the migrators. would you all recommend going this weekend with the warm temps expected or wait until the first week in march? any suggestion?


----------



## snowkiller

Some small bunches have been spotted in the sand lake area.SD is filling up,its way to early.Looks like a big snow storm next week in SD.Birds will push back south.


----------



## oldtom

This is wishing everyone good luck in 2017. I will be watching the posts to see how you do. For the first time in years I can not make a hunt as the old ticker has problems and open heart could be next. My brother out of Pierre says things could be heating up as some snows came in last night and he saw several large flocks east of him. It was toward dusk and a long way off so could not be sure if he saw darks or snow. But did say the bird were high. My brother keeps a log and he says this is really early for the migration to start in his area. Good luck and hope each of you stack the snows up. While you are at take a couple for me.


----------



## the professor

A handful of mature ross won't be making it to the tundra this spring. Felt good to sit in the sun and bird watch again.


----------



## swampmaster

Anyone want to get together for a hunt,have all my own gear but no hunting partners anymore.


----------



## wagner24314

i was out by tabor and tyndall sd didnt se any birds time to wait for the young birds.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Pretty sad state of affairs here in the reports thread. Followed this a long time, used to be 50 pages long and 100k plus views...kinda sad to see. Always looked forward to reading them several times a day and loosely used it to plan my own trips. Good luck all.

Buddy was working in SD yesterday said wave upon wave heading north between Brookings and Sioux Falls. See what the storm does


----------



## pappyhat

My cousin from Dickey County, ND, called me Tuesday and said many flights of snows going thru headed north....Upcoming storm may stall or push them back south.


----------



## mdj67

maple lake duck slayer said:


> Pretty sad state of affairs here in the reports thread. Followed this a long time, used to be 50 pages long and 100k plus views...kinda sad to see. Always looked forward to reading them several times a day and loosely used it to plan my own trips. Good luck all.
> 
> Buddy was working in SD yesterday said wave upon wave heading north between Brookings and Sioux Falls. See what the storm does


I agree. I haven't even hunted snows yet. But have watched this thread for years. I thought the very same thing this year when I took a look at it.


----------



## themalenurse

Come on boys, lets post up some migration reports for us who dream of being in the field! Looks like cold weather for some time; February warmth spoiled us and gave us some anxiety.


----------



## HJ12allday

I'd give my left nut to be hunting tomorrow VS going cross eyed staring at a yellow bobber for another weekend... Mixed reports on the ND/SD border shared by friends/family, SD sounds like the place to be so going fishing but keeping the 12ga within reaching distance!!! Good shooting


----------



## oldtom

Some news out of Pierre. No snows in the area from Pierre north. There were darks but a vast majority pulled out and went north. Reports from a couple of days ago said there were a lot of snows up 281. This comes from a game warren who works this area. He also said there were no hunters. Appears this is so early no one was ready and why reports are slow this year. Sounds like the north half of SD did not get the white stuff on the ground but temps are cooler. 281 in the Redfield area might give some of you a chance to have fun.


----------



## oldtom

OOPS. new words. Verified report that darks and snows were moving into the Pierre area close to sundown and came from the south. Lots of ducks. These flocks of snows were not mega groups but 5-10K. A starter kit to see what happens in the next couple of days.


----------



## oldtom

New up date Sunday morning. Word out of SD that snows were flying over Pierre at 8pm last night. Two people confirmed this who live 3-4 miles apart and it appears the snows were strung out over these miles. Also word that there are a lot of geese in the Brookings area up 81. No direct word on 281 but the geese have to be there. Good Luck. I can not hunt this year for health reasons but will do my best let you know what I hear so you can give it a go.


----------



## oldtom

You are all thinking I am nuts to post this much but here goes. Sunday 1pm central time. Pierre SD. The snows are coming in and we are talking MEGA birds. If Pierre has them 281 will be loaded. Get your camo and trusty 12 and have fun.


----------



## oldtom

Oldtom once AGAIN. SD 281 there are mega flocks coming thru. All are flying high and heading northwest. This comes from an old goose hunter on the ground and says this could be the big one. Good luck.


----------



## wagner24314

nexrad showed a pile near hastings NE


----------



## hevishotrevolution

Just got off the phone with Sand Lake, SD.

Very few snows, but staff was down by Sioux Falls and said there were huge concentrations all around there and south.

Still a few weeks out, I guess.

Btw, just a friendly reminder for future hunting, if you see another truck pulled over or me loading up with my dog, please move along and dont doddle or stare at us, instead let us hunt the birds since we were there first.

Other than that, I'll keep the reports going as I hunt and check in with Sand and some local guys areound SE ND

Be safe and have fun, and thanks to all who ARE reporting and NOT selfishly hiding anything.


----------



## pappyhat

Come on Alberta Clippers!!!!!!! I know we can't build a wall high enough to hold back the migration, but Mother Nature can!!!!!! I can't make it back to ND till end of month so need some help to slow the migration. Come on Alberta Clippers...!! Pushem back, pushem back , waaaaayyy back!!!! LOL..


----------



## hwdeuce

pappyhat said:


> Come on Alberta Clippers!!!!!!! I know we can't build a wall high enough to hold back the migration, but Mother Nature can!!!!!! I can't make it back to ND till end of month so need some help to slow the migration. Come on Alberta Clippers...!! Pushem back, pushem back , waaaaayyy back!!!! LOL..


Yeah probably not gonna happen...this warm weather thats comin will push quite a few not all but some


----------



## snowkiller

pappyhat said:


> Come on Alberta Clippers!!!!!!! I know we can't build a wall high enough to hold back the migration, but Mother Nature can!!!!!! I can't make it back to ND till end of month so need some help to slow the migration. Come on Alberta Clippers...!! Pushem back, pushem back , waaaaayyy back!!!! LOL..


You will be fine.Lots of snow in Nd yet.They will build in HUGE numbers behind it.Looks like the weather is going to break until end of the month.


----------



## birdflu2010

We wont see any in Devils Lake for a few weeks yet. There is zero water and everything is still froze. Some fields are getting down to stubble/dirt but without sheet water they wont stay here. There is even more snow north of us so we have a couple weeks yet.


----------



## hevishotrevolution

Yep, like I said above,

Not for a few weeks yet. Aside from this 50 degree horse****, it will return back to 20s and teens for at least the next 10 days.

Need 3 or 4 days of 50 to 60 degree sunny stuff before anything significant happens.

There are a few giant, rogue clusters to the far south ND if you drive forever, though.


----------



## pappyhat

My cousin in Dickey County, ND told me he had seen quite a few flocks flying SE and some on the ground.. Come on "Clipper".. This was Tuesday..


----------



## mudhunter

sd has juvies.


----------



## hevishotrevolution

Earlier this afternoon, a group of kids did shoot a ross, and did see some ground swarms, south central ND, right next to the SD border.

With the warmer weather slated for next week, it should be on like Donkey Kong !!!!


----------



## mudhunter

:sniper: sh--tons crossing missouri river now.


----------



## goose nazi

Geese everywhere north of Pierre, my snow goose addict buddies also say Miller SD area and the Huron SD area are loaded up. We shot 70+ in the last 3 days pass shooting between Pierre and Onida SD. My North Dakota buddies say everything is frozen up tight and does not look like any sheet water for a while, so Nodak boys you have some time. I have lived here for 28 years and have never seen the amount of geese I saw today in this area. More dark geese then light geese and ducks galore!


----------



## hwdeuce

goose nazi said:


> Geese everywhere north of Pierre, my snow goose addict buddies also say Miller SD area and the Huron SD area are loaded up. We shot 70+ in the last 3 days pass shooting between Pierre and Onida SD. My North Dakota buddies say everything is frozen up tight and does not look like any sheet water for a while, so Nodak boys you have some time. I have lived here for 28 years and have never seen the amount of geese I saw today in this area. More dark geese then light geese and ducks galore!


There will be plenty of meltingin in the coming days for sheet water and snow will be gone by Thursday geese will be pushing as far as they can fast


----------



## PJ

hevishotrevolution said:


> Btw, just a friendly reminder for future hunting, if you see another truck pulled over or me loading up with my dog, please move along and dont doddle or stare at us, instead let us hunt the birds since we were there first.


Can you please explain this statement?


----------



## hevishotrevolution

Actually, I can clarify it for you both,

duck dawg and PJ.

Please sit down, take a breath, and seriously consider some pharmeceutical intervention that may be of assisstance to you, while you are at it so you can address your primitively impulsive and poorly regulated thought processing capabilities, which will hopefully allow you to focus on what I am about to type.

IT MEANS........

ARE YOU READY ????

Are you sure ????

No really, guys.

I need you to focus now PJ.

You too, duck dawg.

read carefully....

IT MEEAANNSSSAHH,

Don't stop and try and hunt when you see someone else already set up or getting ready to sneak some birds.

Respectfully, just move along and find some other birds to hunt.

If you are there first and have secured permission, then I will be happy to move on as well, so you or whomever was already there can have chance to hunt birds without having a roost blown or a long sneak ruined.

Surely, either of you two wouldn't want me pulling up when I can see you guys are getting set to hunt, or well in the process of, and try to wreck it for you, would you ???

You wouldn't seriously think its okay for me to pull up and sneak roost birds you are set up for or are trying to actively sneak,

Do you ???

I bet if I followed you guys around all day long in my vehicle, and waited till you guys were set and birds were or are working, and then just jumped out and ripped off all 11 rounds in my mag tube, or spooked the birds, or tried to sneak them myself and ruined it for you guys, neither one of you would be happy.

If that actually happened, that is.

And no, there are plenty of birds for everyone to hunt, and I don't mind seeing other hunters out there too, trying, as long as they move on to find birds to hunt on their own time and effort.

ESPECIALLY when I was there first, and no one else is or has told the landowner they will be hunting in the morning.

And no, I don't own land where I will be hunting this year.

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Does this make anymore sense now,

you derelict tard faces????


----------



## ezzie77

^^^^^^^^^^^^Real Classy^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Pretty angry for a male nurse.


----------



## hevishotrevolution

870 XPRS said:


> Pretty angry for a male nurse.


Interesting psychoanalysis indeed, XPRS.

Glad you chimed in.

Anything to report, for snow goose migrations, that is ?????


----------



## hevishotrevolution

ezzie77 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^Real Classy^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


 Actually Ezzie77,

The "classy" thing to do is report general locations of migrating snow geese periodically as they pass through the Dakotas.... something that you are NOT DOING right now.

The "classy" thing to do is not rile, jump, or stir birds that someone else is clearly hunting.

The "classy" thing to do is..........well I think we all get the piont by now.

But,

Thank you for your astoundingly grand gifts of observation and commentary.......you should consider doing commentary for televised football.

I hear FOX NFL Sunday has need of some refreshingly new recruits. :thumb:


----------



## hevishotrevolution

Will be doing some scouting.......

To everyone who has been reporting, thank you and I will happily share my findings with you stellar, participatory, and cooperating individuals....

For those of you who continue to aimlessly mock my posts or inquiries, I'll keep you in suspense.

Private message me if want reports and aren't being a turd


----------



## ezzie77

Gaylord, you must be the author of HOW TO INTERNET SCOUT FOR SNOW GEESE by Gaylord G Focker or maybe HOW TO HUNT SNOW GEESE FROM THE JOURNALS OF A ANGRY MALE NURSE 5TH EDITION or did you write HOW A ANGRY NURSE KILLS SNOWGEESE by hevishotwannabe...

Go getm Gaylord, remember if your in one of my approaches, I will blow your roost....


----------



## PJ

PJ said:


> hevishotrevolution said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, just a friendly reminder for future hunting, if you see another truck pulled over or me loading up with my dog, please move along and dont doddle or stare at us, instead let us hunt the birds since we were there first.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please explain this statement?
Click to expand...

Gotcha. I was asking because you DO Not clarify that you do not want me doddling or staring at you while you are in the process of jumping geese or setting up decoys. What threw me off was while loading up my dog?? How was I supposed to know you didn't mean while loading up your dog in your driveway or the Walmart parking lot. Or don't dobble or stare at me while I am wearing camo and filling gas for example?

My bad.

Thanks for being an Internet Tough Guy. :bop:


----------



## hevishotrevolution

Right on guys, right on.

There seems to be some confusion here.

I am actually a happy fellow most of the time, despite insinuations that I am an 'angry male nurse.'

Like normal human beings, I do get angry about certain things.

What I am trying to communicate here, is, I really, hate it when a truck full of hunters slow down and stare, driving by real slowly when we are set up, or working on a sneak....I have had this happen MORE than once, where a vehicle slows down, and, sure enough, the entire flock spooks, and we were there first, WELL into our plan of action before the truck showed up.

Just sayin, really freakin rude. hate that. If you are one that does this, please don't.

If you see someone already there and working birds, don't bother slowing down, just move along down the road, and on with your day.

Seems like a simple concept, yes ???

I am hoping after this discussion we all now have a firm grasp of the obvious.

In fact, because I hate it so much, I will never do that to anyone who is already set up, so no one needs to worry about me screwing up their sneak or decoy set up. EVER. Seriously.

And Yes Ezzie, keep up whatever your version of "classy" is.

The funny thing is, I really don't care how many thousand more birds any of you shoot then me.

Good for you guys. We need them shot down anyways.

I can't eat 3000 snow geese, I have only so much room in the feeezer.

I am in competition with no one.

Plow onward with your ambitious goals of being the coolest bird killer out there. Snow goose heroes, I salute you all !!

On a different note, did do my four corners 3 hour long scouting route today, and did talk with two groups of farmers at local gas stations in historically significant miigrating corridors getting their lunch.

For as much snow, cold, and ice, that there still is, I was surprised at how much I saw.


----------



## HJ12allday

Likely raining pellets across the ND/SD border this weekend, early apologies to any Sodak boys setup on the border, good luck out there all & please keep sending them North!!!

Hevishot lol you're killing me Bud, keep them posts up!!!!


----------



## hevishotrevolution

DuckDawg said:


> hevishotrevolution said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I can clarify it for you both,
> 
> duck dawg and PJ.
> 
> Please sit down, take a breath, and seriously consider some pharmeceutical intervention that may be of assisstance to you, while you are at it so you can address your primitively impulsive and poorly regulated thought processing capabilities, which will hopefully allow you to focus on what I am about to type.
> 
> IT MEANS........
> 
> ARE YOU READY ????
> 
> Are you sure ????
> 
> No really, guys.
> I need you to focus now PJ.
> 
> You too, duck dawg.
> 
> read carefully....
> 
> IT MEEAANNSSSAHH,
> 
> Don't stop and try and hunt when you see someone else already set up or getting ready to sneak some birds.
> 
> Respectfully, just move along and find some other birds to hunt.
> 
> If you are there first and have secured permission, then I will be happy to move on as well, so you or whomever was already there can have chance to hunt birds without having a roost blown or a long sneak ruined.
> 
> Surely, either of you two wouldn't want me pulling up when I can see you guys are getting set to hunt, or well in the process of, and try to wreck it for you, would you ???
> 
> You wouldn't seriously think its okay for me to pull up and sneak roost birds you are set up for or are trying to actively sneak,
> 
> Do you ???
> 
> I bet if I followed you guys around all day long in my vehicle, and waited till you guys were set and birds were or are working, and then just jumped out and ripped off all 11 rounds in my mag tube, or spooked the birds, or tried to sneak them myself and ruined it for you guys, neither one of you would be happy.
> 
> If that actually happened, that is.
> 
> And no, there are plenty of birds for everyone to hunt, and I don't mind seeing other hunters out there too, trying, as long as they move on to find birds to hunt on their own time and effort.
> 
> ESPECIALLY when I was there first, and no one else is or has told the landowner they will be hunting in the morning.
> 
> And no, I don't own land where I will be hunting this year.
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Does this make anymore sense now,
> 
> you derelict tard faces????
> 
> 
> 
> I will go slow for you...I hunt all posted land so never have issue other then Blue Plates shooting off the road towards my house. Is that slow enough for you. I have more the 50 sections that's right sections all posted that I hunt. Slow enough for you. Try hunting the posted land you will like me even less.
Click to expand...

Good for you.

Since I do hunt on some posted land, always with prior approval myself, I would think you of all people would understand my simple request......good to hear you aren't having these types of isssues, because if you did then your provocative threat would indicate much more than anger issues......that's right......

And you won't need to worry about me trespassing, for certain. I have plenty of contacts available to get me on land.

Have a good season.


----------



## ezzie77

See focker, your know longer in the circle of trust..............................


----------



## hevishotrevolution

Oh well ezzie I think Ill survive just fine.

Ill just keep up with the connections I have made for the past 32 years, its actually much more direct and easy that way.

You guys have fun owning all the land in ND, hoarding geese that you seem to think you own.

I'll go on hunting on the places and spaces I already can.

You chumps will still be typing up another response to this. It sure had been fun though, hasn't it ????

Best of luck to you all,

As others have mentioned on here,

I sure will miss reading actual, factual, and multiple reports of birds, back in the days of jimandtruck and select few others.

Oldtom, you are an outstanding dude, thanks for all of the reports you have put up over time.

It sure was nice back then........


----------



## hevishotrevolution

Good one DuckDawg....that was such a kneeslapper.....Mad standup comedian skills, I must admit.

So very sorry to dissapoint you, but my fellow co workers are actually quite kind, caring, and compassionate. 
They very much actually appreciate me bringing in fresh charcoal grilled, pan fried, and smoked ducks, geese, grouse, and pheasant all year round, not to mention varied amounts and types of fish prepared in all the above ways....yum yum. The respect is mutual for all of us when working together caring for and saving people like you, just in case you ever wind up in an ICU...god forbid anything like that happens to you.... But, no worries they are very good at interpreting qrs intervals on the tele and distinguishing between arrthymias, administering TPN, or doing staged wet to dry wound packing.

Ill let you and ezzie in on a little secret :

Even when I was single way back then, there was never any mistaking my orientation, and enjoyed hanging out with attractive, intelligent, and intriguing young women after work. I learned a lot of things from all of them.

For some time now, of course, I have been a committed, monogamous, and happy father, and do very much enjoy life hunting and fishing with my family and friends, on lots of private and public land.

So no,

Not so much an angry person at life with a confused sexual orientation.

However,

Given the nature of the anal fixation that you so happened to bring up without ANYONE'S prompting or cueing, and ezzie's ultra creepy perseveration about me being a nurse, I sense some strong indications of homophobia, paranioa, and narcissism, and possibly a few other things.

Disturbing, for certain. There is so much more to life than shooting just snow geese....... I pity the uninforned but respect your willingness to exist as you are......

And this will be the last post I ever put on this site.

Have a good life though, seriously. :thumb:

Sincerely,

One of many honest, straight, male nurses.


----------



## HJ12allday

hevishotrevolution said:


> You guys have fun owning all the land in ND, hoarding geese that you seem to think you own.
> 
> I'll go on hunting on the places and spaces I already can.
> 
> You chumps will still be typing up another response to this. It sure had been fun though, hasn't it ????
> 
> Best of luck to you all,


Yep
good
sure has
thanks

dude your on a anonymous spring snow goose forum, expect some jerking around on here - you're basically shaking the "crazy tree" and expecting a normal person to fall out, just aint happening :rollin: good luck out there tho, wail away...


----------



## Rubberducky23

Sooooooooo, where them geese at though boys? Looking to hunt in ND and gotten plan to take some time off to get out there...


----------



## PJ

hevishotrevolution said:


> Ill just keep up with the connections I have made for the past 32 years


Wow. I would have guessed you were a high school kid.


----------



## PJ

Rubberducky23 said:


> Sooooooooo, where them geese at though boys? Looking to hunt in ND and gotten plan to take some time off to get out there...


Yes! Let's hear some Reports! The MN boys and I are heading out there this weekend. I know of a unposted cornfield by Kulm, I found it last fall. I am thinking about heading there and setting up in the dark for Sat morning and see what happens. Maybe get lucky! :sniper:


----------



## birdflu2010

You guys might be a tad early for ND yet. I know i'm not expecting to see anything huntable here in Devils Lake for a couple weeks yet.


----------



## sockeyewarrior

I'd say next weekend for ND, I was hoping it would be this weekend but I'm pushing my off time back a bit myself. For the guy who hunts near Klum, I never made it that far West last fall, what is the orange posted sign situation out there?! Two years ago a damn permanent sign company came to ND and offered all the farmers a deal to legally post up their land with the signs they sell, wasn't too bad the first year because they had just done the Red River Valley for the most part but last fall it was getting damn near impossible to find unposted land East of the James, hunted that land pretty easily for the last 10 years but suddenly its getting harder and harder to find...


----------



## hwdeuce

Snows are in ND rite now


----------



## 870 XPRS

hwdeuce said:


> Snows are in ND rite now


 This guy knows his ****.....just not very well.


----------



## Rubberducky23

If I head out Friday afternoon to hunt some geese, that'd be good time or what??? I live in Northern MN and plan to hunt this weekend


----------



## hwdeuce

870 XPRS said:


> hwdeuce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snows are in ND rite now
> 
> 
> 
> This guy knows his &$#*.....just not very well.
Click to expand...

You can believe what ever you want just got back from 4 days in ND shot snows and saw plenty of them


----------



## dwshunt

Saw 8 large flocks of snow geese last night just West of Jamestown driving back to MSP. Flocks flying both North and South. Didn't see any other snows the rest of trip. Sighting was at 7:15 PM. Fun to see as I have never hunted them in the spring, but have fun and go get em.


----------



## HJ12allday

Rubberducky23 said:


> If I head out Friday afternoon to hunt some geese, that'd be good time or what??? I live in Northern MN and plan to hunt this weekend


You'll be fine, looks like you're a BluePlater though so I guess it really depends on what guide service you plan on using - jkjkjk - tad chilly today but these sustained 20mph south winds should keep pushing them up... don't have eyes on what they're exactly doing this minute but would doubt many will be running back to SD at this point.... good shooting


----------



## walleyecandy

I-29 on the sd/nd border- south maybe 5 miles on the west. Huge group, probably covers 4 sections.

East of Mitchell near the east Emery exit-just a bit east and north. ...has to be 4or5000.

South of Alpena, not sure on numbers there-they weren't up in the air, but looked white.

I don't hunt them- can't stand the sound! Good luck!


----------



## Bell Lock

You've heard of here today gone tomorrow, well this is here today, gone day after tomorrow! Hunted northeastern South Dakota Sunday, the 19th til Friday, the 24th. The absence of juvies was surprising. The birds that we shot were mostly adults and we did not kill big numbers. Surprisingly, it just so happened that two other groups that I was aquainted with were hunting in a line ranging 100 miles south of us. We would find the birds and by day number two, they were moved on and not necessarily north. These groups found the same thing. The cold and fog I believe has been slowing the push north, not having a crystal ball, I could be wrong. Friday, the numbers of juvies killed had increased dramatically. So much so that I wished that we had chosen this upcoming week to hunt. Find the roost water and set up. Not much sheet water to be found. Killed a nice adult with a metal and "old-school" plastic, green and white band. The crowning jewel of our week! 
This site is very important to hunters like me that live a thousand miles away. What you might not find as significant is very helpful to us. Please keep posting!


----------



## themalenurse

I just want this page done. Page 2 of the "reports" sucks. Sick of the bickering - and the cheap shots at male nurses!



I'm a blue-plater headed out in 8 days- can't decide if by then the sweet spot will be southern or northern Nodak.....


----------



## pappyhat

Well I'm hoping it will be southern ND although sounds like snows are pretty well scattered and will have to do some searching for sure.... Flying into Aberdeen Tuesday so will be hunting Dickey County area for a couple weeks. Come on Alberta Clipper!!!!


----------



## flyinglow

large numbers past Highway 2


----------



## bassinmeyer

Hunted this past weekend south central ND some birds around killed a few adults. Only open water is sheet water in fields and a few pond edges.


----------



## walleyecandy

Waubay has some on open water north of 12...not more than 3000 but if you can't drive north...

Might not seem like a lot. ..but if you are bored. ..


----------



## flyinglow

managed 7 last night after work. 3 ross, 3 adult, 1 juvie
lots of mud, they began showing patterns of roost and feed now more water has replaced snow. Saturday and Sunday was random


----------



## HJ12allday

south or north of Hwy2 this weekend for numbers is my question, any birds holding on Arrowwood or are most just pushing north after feeding each morning? Hearing everything dumped north and I haven't really seen squat the last few days... :crybaby:


----------



## duknut1975

HJ12allday said:


> south or north of Hwy2 this weekend for numbers is my question, any birds holding on Arrowwood or are most just pushing north after feeding each morning? Hearing everything dumped north and I haven't really seen squat the last few days... :crybaby:


There still has to be a ton coming your way, here in Illinois a few days ago when we actually had sun we had steady migrators all throughout the day. Its been cloudy and rainy for 5 days now. As soon as the sun comes back out I expect them to start up again. Too bad our season did not run longer this year.


----------



## swampmaster

Drove around all day in sd monday and saw very few,stopped that night at sand lake and looked at maybe a 1000 from the tower so went north tuesday. Started to see birds just south of carrington so went alittle north and hunted 3 days shooting 11 birds. Road hunters wrecked my strategy and literally parked by my truck and shot from the road at the flock scaring them all away and getting nothing. Each day birds were flying all directions and more coming south than north but road hunting just wrecked it. What happened to respect for fellow hunters? Would like to go out again if anyone would like to tag along.


----------



## WingedShooter7

swampmaster said:


> Drove around all day in sd monday and saw very few,stopped that night at sand lake and looked at maybe a 1000 from the tower so went north tuesday. Started to see birds just south of carrington so went alittle north and hunted 3 days shooting 11 birds. Road hunters wrecked my strategy and literally parked by my truck and shot from the road at the flock scaring them all away and getting nothing. Each day birds were flying all directions and more coming south than north but road hunting just wrecked it. What happened to respect for fellow hunters? Would like to go out again if anyone would like to tag along.


People not respecting other hunters that aren't in their group, and doing anything they can to make sure they shoot birds and not the "other guys" is unfortunately the way snow goose hunting is going. Each year it gets worse and worse. Has turned a lot of guys into sleeze balls.


----------



## HJ12allday

WingedShooter7 said:


> swampmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove around all day in sd monday and saw very few,stopped that night at sand lake and looked at maybe a 1000 from the tower so went north tuesday. Started to see birds just south of carrington so went alittle north and hunted 3 days shooting 11 birds. Road hunters wrecked my strategy and literally parked by my truck and shot from the road at the flock scaring them all away and getting nothing. Each day birds were flying all directions and more coming south than north but road hunting just wrecked it. What happened to respect for fellow hunters? Would like to go out again if anyone would like to tag along.
> 
> 
> 
> People not respecting other hunters that aren't in their group, and doing anything they can to make sure they shoot birds and not the "other guys" is unfortunately the way snow goose hunting is going. Each year it gets worse and worse. Has turned a lot of guys into sleeze balls.
Click to expand...

Decent shoots Fri/Sat/Sun - almost triple digits with a 8person crew on Sat AM & then my favorite shoot of the year with just one buddy on Sunday with about 1/4 of the spread deployed... shot 18 on Sunday, I think some of the ground swatters/children running around in daddy's truck just see numbers and want a good picture while forgetting about the laughs/ribbing you take when missing one at 15yds... small trickle left from what we saw, walleye rig is coming out of the Quonset tomorrow on my end!!!! Bang away!


----------



## blhunter3

I just spent the last two days on the road, I went from Central North Dakota all the way to the Nebraska, Kansas border and the only place I saw any snows, was on I90 and there was a decent sized feed there.


----------

